# Lizards > Chameleons >  Is This a Suitable Cage? (PICS)

## Cortland V.

Hi everybody, Cortland here. As the title says; I'm wondering if this is a suitable cage for a chameleon. I really want a chameleon but will not get one unless I have the proper setup. I just traded for this cage. It is 17in. Wide, 17in. Long and 24in. Tall. It is a glass enclosure. I've heard a lot of things about glass enclosures being bad for chameleons but I figured I'd get the most accurate answer here. It has a screen top and would be kept in a sun room where there is plenty air ventilation. 

   So to put it simply, could I keep a chameleon in this enclosure? (In terms of the cage itself, not the interior.)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

screen enclosures are best for chams

----------


## vangarret2000

This enclosure is fine for a hatchling. Glass enclosures are bad because they restrict airflow. the exxo terras have small vents in the front to allow a little better air circulation. Lots of people use these enclosure for hatchlings and buy mesh ones for adults. They don"t really make big enough glass enclosures with proper ventilation for adults so you will need to get a mesh cage once it is older. Also keep in mind chameleons grow very fast and a tank that size will only last about 6-8 months if you get a newborn. If you get anything already close to a year old or more you should get a cage(mesh/screen) at least 2x2x4 feet.
If you want to keep a chameleon in a tank that size its whole life then stick to pygmy chameleons. Hope this helps.

What type are you planning on buying?

Not many people post here about chameleons. A great site to check out would be chameleonsforums.com

----------


## Jhill001

Check out the nat geo cages. They look basically the same but have a huge vent on the right side in the back. I wonder if that would work.

----------

